# Fall Flight



## MikeScone (Oct 23, 2012)

This past weekend the fall colors were at a peak here in Central New York, which made it a great time to take an airplane up and see the colors from the air. 

I like to look for patterns and shapes when I'm doing aerial photography. This field just above Cayuga Lake looks like a bottle of liqueur. 







You can see the history of the land from above - I'd be willing to bet that once there was a narrow country road running conveniently close to a farm house, dividing the farmer's land, but who cared? Now, it's a State highway...






A few brightly colored trees surround a little pond in the corner of a field. 






I just like the shapes of the trees, like a claw reaching for the corner of the field. 






When you're doing aerial photography, here are a few tips: First, if you can, open the window. Most airplane windows are tinted, and they're all plastic, never a good substance to shoot through. Second, lean back and let your body cushion the vibrations - never lean on or touch the airplane window or frame. Third, use a high shutter speed (1/500th or higher) to minimize effects of vibration and motion (VR / Image Stabilization helps too). 

The colors were spectacular, and the slight overcast just made them more saturated. 






When most of the trees have lost their leaves, a few lone maples seem even brighter yellow...






My very own pond... the grass is still green where I mow the banks, but as the leaves fall it will soon be brown until next year...









A sign of winter to come - the geese are heading South.






Broken sunlight shines on Cayuga Lake as I head back to Ithaca airport...






Now, if the rain would only stop so I can take the airplane up again...


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!! I love fall colors!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 23, 2012)

One of the things on my bucket list is to ride my bike around the East coast when the leaves are changing. I'm jealous.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 23, 2012)

Love these pictures!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 23, 2012)

I see you were literally "far above Cayuga's waters."

You sure know how to make me miss Ithaca! Some of our palm trees dropped some dead fronds recently. That's about the closest thing to fall we have here in Pomona.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 24, 2012)

Soooo pretty ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 25, 2012)

Agreed beautiful pictures!


----------

